# ND Pronghorn Archery - nonresident



## foxtim (Apr 9, 2010)

Guys if I am reading the ND DNR site correctly if I plan on hunting ND archery as a non-resident in 2010 I just need to buy a license it is not a lottery. Let me know since a couple of WI boyz are planning a trip and have friends in ND that want to go Speed Goat hunting.
Thanks


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If you are talking about antelope......there is no restriction on licenses....no lottery.Same with a whitetail license.The only lottery for non-res. bow is for mule deer.


----------

